# The Smashwords Summer sale starts today! post your links here.



## roy le coeur (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm offering 50% off all my ten books in the Summer sale.
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/lecoeur
Use coupon code SSW50 at the Smashwords checkout.
Enjoy!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yepper, big sale at Smashwords and I'm on-board. I'm offering my entire catalog for a time for* FREE*, except a few titles which are on sales for 1/2 price. (I have 17 books in the catalog).

*http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## J.A. Marlow (Dec 18, 2010)

[Post content removed to protect my content and data because I do not agree to or accept VerticalScope's new Terms of Service. I hereby reject said terms and retain all copyrights to my information and content.

I disavow any association with the new ads that now exist that may be tasteless, racist, demeaning to women, sexist, or exploitative in any way.]


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Hunters & Prey 50% off during Smashwords Summer Sale!
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/31078

Pandora's Box (New Release) 50% off during Smashwords Summer Sale! 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/63616

Karma & Melodies 50% off During Smashwords Summer Sale!
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/41390


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey, this sale started with a bang. Readers, come get a fistful of free books for your summer beach reading.

Ed Patterson


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

My recently published Short Story "Dual" is free for the duration of the sale:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/69750

Enjoy!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

My short story, YOUR SWEET MAN, is free on Smashwords duringthe sale... Here's what I'm saying about it:

'My story in the CHICAGO BLUES anthology (Bleak House,2007) was way out of my comfort zone, but that's why I write stories. They allow me to stretch, to experiment with characters, plots, eras, and settings. This story is about a Blues bass player whose ability to love and forgive is tested by events beyond his control. There's also a historical element:the story occurs in the '50s and'80s'

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/70164

Enjoy!!


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

My novella,Boogaloos, is free at Smashwords for the month of July.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/45621


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Jumping in...

BADWATER is free at Smashwords for the month of July.

http://smashwords.com/books/view/65431

coupon code: SSW75


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone with an insomnia problem can get many of my study guides for half price! I'm told Habermas is particularly good at bringing on the zzzzzzz's. Find them at http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/reluctantgeek .

Oh, my fiction is half price as well. All $1.50. Reasonable value for your money.

Okay, spruiking is not a strong suite of mine.


----------



## MF Strnad (Jun 21, 2011)

Demons Just Wanna Have Fun- 50% off
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/67453


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

SSW50 for 50% off _Blue Bells of Scotland_.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16271


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Me too! 

These are *free* with code SSWSF:



To anyone who grabs them - I hope you enjoy!


----------



## M.Eddie Mc (Mar 10, 2011)

Going halfsies on Volume Uno:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/46661


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

50% off for my superhero comedy, Tales of the Dim Knight:

SSW50

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/23302

Though, this weekend, you'd better to do it off Kindle as I'm running my own sale and the book is 99 cents.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Question: are any of you tweeting about your book being on sale? I'm leery of tweeting any kind of book promo, but just wondered...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds good to me. I'm in for 50% off four of my books. The code is SSW50.

Ariana's Pride $1.50 (reg. $2.99) - historical fiction/romance, medieval - Ariana embarks on a dark and dangerous journey to a destiny they couldn't have foreseen. 
http://t.co/RrcXysV

Catherine and the Captain $2.00 (reg. $3.99) - historical fiction/romance, medieval - Tied to the royal family by blood and by choice, Catherine is caught in a web of personal and political intrigue.
http://t.co/QwuGDcG

Listen to Your Heart $0.99 (reg. $1.99) - historical romance, WW I - Thrust into the heady world of wealth and privilege, can Lena survive it's secrets?
http://t.co/CaSmZHr

A Walk In the Woods An Anthology $0.99 (reg. $1.99) - fantasy romance, historical romance, contemporary romance.
http://t.co/nkrImeI

Happy reading!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ToniD said:


> Question: are any of you tweeting about your book being on sale? I'm leery of tweeting any kind of book promo, but just wondered...


I will be but I'll spread it out over four books and not every day.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

Treespeaker will be FREE for July.  SSWSF 

[URL=http://www.smashwords]http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/57915[/url]


----------



## RobertLCollins (Feb 1, 2011)

Half off *Expert Assistance*; that makes it just $1.50!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/39734

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

My little zombie-ridden superhero comedy, Not Everything Brainless is Dead, is free: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/44979

And if you happen to like it, the sequel, Past, Future, & Present Danger, is 25% off! http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/68034


----------



## 40977 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hot Ticket and Pub Speak: A Writer's Dictionary of Publishing Terms are both 25% off with code SSW25, and my YA short story Centaur in Love is always free (and only available at Smashwords)!

It'll be interesting to see if the sale extends to the other distributors, and if it generates buzz/sales...


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm offering MOST LIKELY at 50% off as part of this, at Smashwords only obviously...

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/61706


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Well, just got my first SW sale...er, download. Yay.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I can see my tbr pile growing even longer.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

The first short story from my collection, Flirts! is free on Smashwords right now. "The Hot Girl's Friend." 12,000 words of sweet, funny romance.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/67724


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

*A Date Worse Than Death* is free.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/51159

*Immortal Ecstasy* is 50% off.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35343

Lanette


----------



## Char57 (Apr 15, 2011)

Zombified is 50% off ($2.50). http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/64621


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

"Dalston Junction," a Victorian short story with a twist, is free at Smashwords for a short time: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/65367


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in! The first book's free as usual. The remaining three are 50% off, $1.50 each. All the books are listed under my profile here: http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/shaynep


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

I made all my short stories free at Smashwords.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you readers for the success of day one of this sale. It's just the beginning of this month long opportunity.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Tara Shuler (Apr 24, 2011)

My first book, Shelter (Blood Haze: Book One), is *FREE* for the duration of the sale!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/61646


----------



## miss_fletcher (Oct 25, 2010)

Demon Day (Kindle UK Top 100 Bestseller) is free with SSWSF in July via Smashwords.
It's book two in a series. 115,000 words.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/56918


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

All my books that cost more than a buck are now 50% off with Smashword's Summer Sale.

Use coupon SSW50.

Books by Elmore Hammes at Smashwords.com

Thanks for letting us share this promotion!
Elmore


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

My comedy is 50% for the month: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/70763


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a little late to the dance, but I jumped in too! Carver's Tomatoes is half off for the Smashwords sale, which makes it $1.50. Haven't sold any there yet (only listed for 1 month), so maybe this will get the ball rolling. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/63649


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Don;t worry about jumping in late. It's like a heavy downpour (or download, I should say over there). My Blackberry is ringing off the hook with Purhase Notices.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ccjames (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a short short short short story (like 7 pgs long for a quick read) for free on smashwords.

Fallen Warrior coupon code FL52R til the end of the month. 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/43187


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

OK, I'm in! I'll offer 50% on my novel "Justified" -- use coupon code QN65G.

I'll offer another 50% off "Putting May to Rest" -- use coupon code HB99A.

The Cookbook is set-your-own price and you may get it for free, if you wish.

They're all great summer reading, though I don't suggest reading the food essays and recipes on an empty stomach.


----------



## Ciye Cho (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd like to include my book as well.

Shiewo: A Fantasy Flight to Adventure (Book One of Shiewo's Odyssey)

It's a young-adult fantasy work. It's also 50% off when coupled with this coupon: *SSW50*

Cheers !


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

My short stories are FREE http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/70372 code SSW25

And my two thrillers are 25% off, chck my page for details. http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/Melcom


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't see this promotion until today (thanks Kindleboards--you rock), but I went right over and put both of my short stories as free for this month, coupon code is SSWSF.

I've been getting some sample downloads for "Down Time", but no sales so far. My second short story just went up on 6/30, no downloads yet.

I hope we all have loads of buyers, not just lookers!

_Edited to add:_ just click on the book cover below to get to its Smashwords page.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I've done three free and two half-price.

The freebies:
My short story, Mannequin, is my biggest first-day-of-the-sale seller. Odd, since it's usually only 99c. 
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/52422

Demo Tapes: Year 1 is my oldest book, but it's not dated by any means:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3815

Demo Tapes: Year 2 is its twin. More Trevor. More Mitchell. Gotta love those two.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3909

And then the half-price books...
Trevor's Song just came out a year ago. It's the king of my work so far.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18511

Demo Tapes: Year 3 came out in June. I'm not ready to give it away yet.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/66293


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

No coupon necessary. The first book in our epic fantasy series is always free!

The Forging (Book 1 of the Raven's Heart Trilogy)


Enjoy!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I made No Good Deed free on Smashwords earlier this week. Apparently being free automatically entered it into this promo? At least, that's what it appeared when I saw the promo option on Smashwords. Anyway, this is the link:

No Good Deed on Smashwords.


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

The Door to Canellin is having a July 4th sale at Smashwords!  $1 off the Smashwords edition.  Use coupon code FS98F at checkout.  Code expires July 15th.  And be on the lookout for book 2, The Door to Justice, scheduled for release in mid-August!

Enjoy!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's good to see so many KB participants on the SW Summer sale. It's very flexible, being a whole month long - so you can jump on and off with whatever book you want. I'm thinking of keeping my whole catalog on there for the full month - but who knows?  

Edard C. Patterson


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I think I'll play a bit with the sale, too, Ed. I'm already halfway to my goal, and I just signed on yesterday! Wow! Maybe I need to re-think my goal!


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

OK, I decided to go ahead and jump in to the actual SW summer sale instead of my on 4th of July special...
So as of now, The Door to Canellin is 50% off at Smashwords for the summer sale!

Use code SSW50 for 50% off at checkout! $1.49 for the month of July!


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm taking part in the sale. The banner below will bring you to my page where you can follow the links to smashwords. Happy Reading.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Add me to that list!

My western novella, Payroll is 50% off: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/30868

The Space Hotel Series collection is also 50% off: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/68402


----------



## AuthorTerry (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm offering my Daphne du Maurier Award finalist, WHAT'S IN A NAME? for 25% off for the Smashwords Sale. It's regularly priced at $2.99.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35384

Running for the wrong reason can still get you killed.

Kelli Carpenter has changed her name, her appearance-her life-to avoid being connected to a crime she committed in self defense years ago. But just when she thinks she has nothing to fear, handsome stranger Blake Windsor shows up.

He claims to be the handyman her boss sent to help complete the project she's working on-Camp Getaway-a place where inner city kids will get respite from concrete and drive-bys. Being a loner has kept her alive, and Kelli's instincts tell her to leave. But without Blake's help, the refuge for inner city children won't be completed on time. Against her instincts, she accepts his help.

Blake Windsor, a corporate executive, accepted his boss's request to find out if Kelli Carpenter is really a woman his boss thinks he knew years before. He begrudgingly returns to the blue-collar construction lifestyle he vowed to leave behind, hoping doing this favor will advance his career. The woman he meets bears little resemblance to the woman he's supposed to find, but something about her mystifies him, and he decides to continue with his deception to learn more about her.

When someone makes an attempt on Kelli's life, she runs-but she takes Blake with her. Keep your friends close but your enemies closer is her philosophy. And Kelli is convinced Blake knows something that will link her to her former lover's death, ending her life as she knows it.

What's in a Name? is full of twists and turns as Blake and Kelli try to keep one step ahead of whoever is following them-while they try to figure out why.

Terry


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Hang On is free: Use coupon SSWSF.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/69024

Edited by Red Adept, and silver medalist in the Living Now Book Awards. Hop on the roadie bus! Rock and Roll!

Also, 25% off Threads: The Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/23507.


----------



## SArthurMartin (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm including my fantasy novel, "Hollenguard," in the sale at 50% off. That's $1.50 with coupon code "WF64E"

Link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/70837


----------



## Penang (Jun 28, 2011)

My YA romance novel, Songbird, is up for 50% off (regularly $2.99):
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/63000


----------



## Karenrosesmith (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi! I'm participating in Smashwords Summer sale!

*BECAUSE OF FRANCIE* $.99 A contemporary romance by *Karen Rose Smith* No coupon necessary! http://www.smashwords.com/books/view43942

*KIT AND KISSES* A contemporary romance by _*Karen Rose Smith *_ FREE with coupon code KK58H

Enjoy!
Karen Rose Smith


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

God in the Machine: a short story is FREE
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/69156

Anomaly is 25% off: 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33920

One Insular tahiti is half off: 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33915

Secret Language of Crows is half off:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33999


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62193

$2.99 Predators of Darkness: Aftermath


----------



## ChristinaDaley (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread. My YA fantasy, Seranfyll, is also FREE during the sale this month. Here's the link:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/60160


----------



## Franz (Jul 27, 2010)

I am offering two books for free and the rest at 50% off.

"Home Lost" is always free on Smashwords. At checkout, use code SSWSF for "A Night of Dark Delicacies". 

Use code SSW50 for all other books.

These codes are good only on Smashwords during the July Summer/Winter Sale.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, lots came in on the overnight. This helps make up for early July;s iverall sales issues that most Indie authors had and helps overcome the coming of August, the worst selling mnth of the year.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

My historical romance, THE RAVEN'S REVENGE, is normally $2.99, but now half off. Use code SSW50 if you want to take advantage of the promotion.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35644


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

Use SSWSF to get all of mine for free!


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

I've 4 titles, one already free. The others are all enrolled under the 25% off coupon (SSW25), which means:

Traditional Fantasy:

_A Fistful of Fire_ - novel, 79k words, $2.99 with coupon
Tales of loathsome kings and prophesied saviors aren't as fun when you _are_ a royal bastard who's heir to a prophecy.

"Butterfly Boots" - flash fiction story (already free)
To use magic is to risk insanity in Aleyi, and some kinds are more susceptible to that than others.

Urban Fantasy:

_Destiny's Kiss_ - novel, 59k words, $2.24 with coupon
Will she sacrifice her friends or start World War III?

"The Corpse Cat" - short story, free with coupon
She's ancient, lethal, and downright terrified.

Check out my titles here


----------



## Chris Slusser (May 18, 2011)

My latest novel is 50% off (coupon SSW50):

Black Ribbons (dark paranormal romance): 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58283

My first three novels are always free:

Mandra (romance): 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58916

Fugue (suspense/thriller): 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58804

Paranormal Activities Unit (contemporary fantasy comedy): 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58872


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

For SF fans, I'm having a Star Rigger sale for July! My Nebula-nominated Eternity's End https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33025 is 25% off at Smashwords with coupon LR24X, and Dragon Space: A Star Rigger Omnibus https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/56423 is 25% off with coupon GL94N.

Here they are in the Kindle store. (The sale is just at Smashwords, though.)








B004G08SGI







B004YEZ53U


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

My latest release, _Deep in the Valley_, is 50% off. And although it's a stand-alone, I recommend you read _High on a Mountain_ first. It's the first book in the series....and it's free.









_Deep in the Valley_
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/63690

Niall MacLachlainn drinks to escape the bitterness borne of resentment toward his father. But instead of providing an escape, a bout of drunkenness ushers a nightmare into Niall's life...a nightmare of torture at the hands of unscrupulous men who lust for the gold on Cherokee land. And the wounded soul of a boy becomes the scarred shell of a man.

When he finds love with Meli, he hopes to leave his past failures behind. But heartbreak finds Niall again through his infant son.

Can he ever receive forgiveness for his failures? And will his father ever give him the approval he craves?

Set against the backdrop of the tumultuous years of the American Revolution, Deep in the Valley continues the saga of the Ailean MacLachlainn family, whose fortune and future is tied to the fate of the new nation.

My suspense novels, as well as the first in my historical series, are free right now:

...and night falls
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1994

High on a Mountain
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/49460

On Berryhill Road
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6736

Scribbles
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6983

Tugger's Down
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/9257


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

My book "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat" is also part of the Smashwords Summer/Winter Sale. It's being offered at 50% off for only $1.50!!

It's a military memoir about my time as security for Pershing II nuclear missiles in Heilbronn, Germany. If you'd like a light, fun read that gives a glimpse of a world that's rarely discussed, this is a good time to check it out.

SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Here are all my titles on sale on Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=consuelo+saah+baehr


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

I only have one novel right now, but I put it up for free.  I'm hoping this will generate some reviews and maybe gain me a few fans for my next novel.


----------



## catjournalist (Nov 22, 2010)

Have listed "Mewsings: My Life as a Jewish Cat" at 50% off...First time I've ever done this....Feels weird


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

All the Quirky Gurl Media books are free right now, though I don't know if I'll leave them free for the entire month

Phone play http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/68300

Memories for sale http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/65944

Reflections on Motherhood http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/65930

Skin: Short Fiction http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/61035

The coupon code is listed in the information at the top of each listing. Here's hoping the sale gets some more reviews!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, pushed over 175 books over the weekend on the sale.

Ed P


----------



## writersprite (Feb 24, 2010)

Smashwords Summer/Winter BLOWOUT
Both of my fantasy novels are participating in this sale and are now available for *FREE*.
*To Save A Soul*, a paranormal fantasy and winner of the 2008 NaNoWriMo contest (no glittering vampires!); *Soul of the Mago*, fantasy romance (steampunk lite). Click on the link above to go to my profile page. Click each image to navigate to their pages.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

I've had my short story up free at SW for a couple of months and will keep it free through the summer sale. Downloads have been very steady.

Last Night


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Another great day at the Summer/Winter Smashword sale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Linda Ash (Jul 13, 2010)

_Rose of Par Kluhnd: A Fairy Tale_ is FREE during the Smashwords summer/winter sale!

Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/36783


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Sold one copy so far at 50 off.

But it's my only sale so far this month, so... gotta love it!


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

Since The Time Baroness is already as cheap as it can be on Smashwords, .99 cents, I can't put it on sale, but I hope anyone looking for a cheap read will check out this romantic, time-travel adventure set in Jane Austen's England.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/49882


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I've put all my $ .99 books on sale for 100% OFF, and the others at 1/2 price.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

So far I've only got my two short stories out anywhere. But I plan to release a novel and three more shorts, and a collection of five, later this month. So I went ahead and marked the two current shorts down to free, so folks can read them and whet their appetites for more. 

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/michaelkingswood


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Put my book up for 75% off (essentially free) and had 16 "sales" over three days. Yesterday I changed it to 50% off and so far no sales. Not sure if this is at all meaningful. I'll leave it that way for a week or so and then reconsider.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll tell you - the 100% Off coupon has put 216 books in readers hands since last Friday. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I'll tell you - the 100% Off coupon has put 216 books in readers hands since last Friday.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I was using the 75% off, which translated to free.

Maybe should try the 100%...okay.

Did it. Promo code: SSWSF


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I've put the first book in my children's fantasy series, _The Lost Secret of Fairies_, available for free during the special promo with Smashwords.
Use this coupon: SSWSF

Here is the link at Smashwords:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6090

 -Tiff


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I didn't realize that the choice of 75% on $ .99 would make the book FREE. Interesting.

Ed Patterson


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

My mystery novels with a touch of romance are both 50 percent off:

Twenty-Five Years Ago Today: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/17652 Use code SSW50 at checkout for 50% off (on sale for $1.50)
Sink or Swim: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33578 Use code SSW50 at checkout to get it for 50 percent off (on sale for $1.50)

I also have two books which are free.

Victoria Rose and the Big Bad Noise (children's book) https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/49576

Laundry Day (Stacy Juba Mystery Sampler) - Short Story and excerpts from my novels - https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/56870


----------



## Alex MacLean (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello, everyone,

I'd like to list my book as well.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/68769


----------



## j.m.zambrano (Jul 16, 2010)

I've added my four titles to the Smashwords summer sale for free with good results so far:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/23516
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33717
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55660
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/59027

Use Code SSWSF

Thanks!


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

I have four of mine up for sale at 25% off, coupon code SSW25
Pale Moon Rider http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/64973
In The Shadow of Midnight http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/64695
The Last Arrow http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/64697
The Robin Hood Trilogy http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/66183


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I didn't realize that the choice of 75% on $ .99 would make the book FREE. Interesting.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Depends on the normal price of the book. Not sure why they do this. Not sure why I chose that option.

Since putting my book at 100% off (yesterday afternoon), I've had ten 'sales.'

From what I understand about putting your book up for free (in any context, not just the SW sale), the idea is to get readers and that will hopefully lead to reviews and word of mouth. Sure worth a try.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

I've put most of my books for free and the last two books in a series at half-off. I've had three real sales over there and hundreds of give-aways.

My question: How many is too many to give away for free?

Is there an amount that will actually hurt you? Or is it all good?

I keep telling myself that it's great promotion and getting my books into readers' hands is what it's all about.

Right? Right?


----------



## Mary Ellen Hughes (Feb 20, 2011)

25% off - Resort to Murder (cozy mystery).

A young woman struggles to solve the mysteries at her mountain resort get-away before she becomes one of its victims.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/23930


----------



## Shiromi (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey! I currently have my latest short story, The Huntsman's Tale available free at Smashwords just use the coupon code: FY28M at checkout. The coupon code is good until July 10th.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/66097


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

AnneMarie Novark said:


> I've put most of my books for free and the last two books in a series at half-off. I've had three real sales over there and hundreds of give-aways.
> 
> My question: How many is too many to give away for free?


If youwant readers to read and provide feedback, or to buy your other books or even read your other books, there's never any cap to the number that can be selected for a 100% discount.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ian Fraser (Mar 8, 2011)

I put my novella *Flies For the Mayans* up for free, grab it at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/45307
Use the code on the page at checkout


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Both of my novels are 50% off ($2.99 reg price).  Basically, it's buy one, get one free.  SSW50 at checkout.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, one week down and over 325 have down the pike. If you haven;t considered joining the sale or if the sale is eating into your KDP numbers, there's still 3 more weeks.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

My SW 'sales' are soaring and my KDP sales are slower than in June. Have no idea if there is a connection. But it is an interesting ride.


----------



## davidjk1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all,

My mystery/suspense novel: The Red Door Chronicles is also part of the Smashwords Summer/Winter Sale.

It's 25% off --> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/67598


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

The Knight of Death is going to be FREE at Smashwords for a limited time.    If you haven't started the Assassin Chronicles series, here's your no-risk chance to do it now for a limited time.http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3231


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wo, Brendan, that's a bargain for anyone who hasn;t had the pleasure of the read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, we're nine days into the sale and I've "sold" almost 100 copies.  I'm happy that there are 100 people out there that could become fans, but my Kindle sales and B&N sales are nonexistent.  I'm not under the delusion that I'm going to get rich, but I sure would like to at least break even.

Hopefully this will bring in some good reviews, and then my real sales will soar in the months to come.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Threads: The Reincarnation of Anne Boleyn is 25% off: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/23507.

Hang On is 50% off: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/69024.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

My short ghost story "The Point" is free this month at Smashwords. Link is:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55647
and discount code is SSWSF

A second story, "Ghost Writer" is always free at Smashwords (link is http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/52350 ). There's a third title available, "The Other Iron River, and Other Stories," but that one's not a freebie.

Give them a look if you have a chance; hope you'll enjoy them.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Sultana is 26% off from original price of $3.99: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/40348


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

$2.99 for The Damned, my take on the apocalyptical end of the world story 

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/72406


----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

The Trouble With Green is free on Smashwords this month in honor of the release of Retreat.

*The Trouble With Green*
Josie's life turns upside down when her earth-friendly inns get national press. Her architect husband gets a job offer on the other side of the country, the owners of her best inn disappear, and an unwanted guest drags danger to her door. As Josie is drawn deeper into her guest's twisted plan, she determines that she must fight the ghosts of her past if she has any hope of survival.

The link is ... *http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/43975*

As a bonus, the Pink Maiden gave The Trouble With Green five stars last week!

I hope you enjoy the book if you download it.

Liv


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gabriel Beyers said:


> Well, we're nine days into the sale and I've "sold" almost 100 copies. I'm happy that there are 100 people out there that could become fans, but my Kindle sales and B&N sales are nonexistent. I'm not under the delusion that I'm going to get rich, but I sure would like to at least break even.
> 
> Hopefully this will bring in some good reviews, and then my real sales will soar in the months to come.


It should. I've been joining these sales since Smashword's beginning and they yield reviews, repeat readers (if you have the goods and a canon) and some momentum.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Summe sale still continues. Come aboard, if you're not already on it.

ECP


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey, everyone!

I put The Fifth Specter in the 50% off category, but somehow that has worked out to FREE. So feel free to capitalize on Smashwords error. 

Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/66711


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

MONSTER SPRAY is free during July to celebrate Smashwords' Summer/Winter sale. The link is:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/66743


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

PRIME PICKINGS, my sci-fi novella is free: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/70758

THE BETROTHAL, my comedy is 50% off: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/70763


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

SSW50 for 50% off Thrill of the Chase

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/13190


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

Corrupted is available at half price - $1.50.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/31565


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

FREE! 
The Survivor -- psycho-horror. Will Moira first be eaten by her husband, or by the wolves?
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/72627

50% OFF - ONLY $1.50
Iditarod a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth - rivetting ultra-endurance ice race between a couple with chemistry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58499

50% OFF - ONLY $1.50
Stieg Larsson Man Myth & Mistress - literary biography
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/63463


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

"Blue Ink" and "Hexes and Tooth Decay" are both free. "Dead Men Don't Cry" is half-off. Links at https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/NancyFulda.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

So many bargains, so little time.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

My collection of short stories "Kindling" is on sale at Smashwords. Use promo code SSW25.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58847


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

I've been away at a convention of classic British Mini Coopers in Chattanooga, TN and just noticed this thread, which is more appropriate to the Book Bazaar, so I'm moving it there.  (And then I'm going to do some shopping here, LOL!)

Thanks for understanding!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm offering *Blood and Guitars* at 75% off during this promo.

Find it here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/61167


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

My books at Smashwords are either free (those that are normally $.99) or 50% off (all other titles).
I hope you'll take a look!

www.smashwords.com/profile/view/joelarnold


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Authors, keep the momentum of this great sale going.

Ed Patterson


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey all, my action/suspense novella, Bad Spirits, is 50% off for the month of July. Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/63707
Kate Jones is on the run in Mexico with a backpack full of money stolen from her ex, Roberto Salazar, the ruthless leader of a drug cartel... 
Fast paced and lots of action! Enjoy!


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

The link to my novel is in my signature, Jonathan Rush and the Star Academy.

Part One is free, and Part Two is 50% right now.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Just saw this great thread! My book "Carver's Tomatoes" is on sale at Smashwords, 50% off its normal $2.99.
The book includes George Washington Carver's original 115 great tomato recipes all updated for modern kitchens and cooks with greater spice racks plus a biography of Carver. 
Here's the link: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/63649


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Up at Smashwords and free through July:

WOLFKIND
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/71575
FALLING FROM GRACE
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/71575

Doing very well during the July sale. Smashwords certainly gets 'em out there.


----------



## lovethyauthor (Jun 18, 2011)

Mary:When Love Came To Town http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/44402 is available for free with coupon SSWSF on Smashwords as part of their summer promotion! All e-book versions (including Kindle and Nook) are available to download. Mary: When Love Came To Town is the godly, traditional story of Mary Magdalene's life as widely accepted in medieval times. Available for free until July 31.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wonderful entries in the sale.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

KB authors - the sale is still roaring and looking for bargains and great reads.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The sale must be slowing down the second week. Be sure to get the word out on your blogs, websites and forums.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe you're right about the sales slowing down at Smashwords Summer/Winter sale. My crystal ball indicates there will be a frenzy of sales before the sale ends in July. Whatcha think?

Meb


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

Kindle file now available for From The Dead on Smashwords. It is *FREE * as part of the summer sale. Coupon code *SSWSF * for 100% discount - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20800
Thanks, and enjoy the read!


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in as well...please read, enjoy, and review.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26869

Coupon code is: SSWSF

Simply remember: South, south, west, south, free. Easy as cobbler.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

My first novel is 50% off, making it about 2.50

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/67748


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Kindling - a collection of short stories is on sale at smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58847

coupon code: SSW25


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

My short story - _First Zombie_ - is free throughout July. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/47144

My novel - _Cold Faith and Zombies_ - is half price at $1.50. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/53439


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I think you're correct about the last week of the sale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Swallow the Moon is on sale for $1 during the Smashwords sale!










Swallow the Moon by K. A. Jordan

_June called down the moon to find her one true love. A motorcycle from Hell dumped Eric on her doorstep.

An accountant for a failing company, June longs for true love. In a Wiccan summoning ceremony, she swallows the moon in an effort to find her soul mate. What she gets is Ohio National Guardsman Eric Macmillan, who owns a cursed Suzuki Hayabusa and two spirits: DEA agent Jake the Snake, and the malevolent stripper Cora Cobra.

Back from Afghanistan, divorced and un-employed, Eric is the third owner of a Suzuki Hayabusa. The other owners are dead, just not departed. He's looking for the artist who created 'Cora's' snake-inspired paint job. When Eric arrives at the scene of Jake's last sting, on a one-of-a-kind motorcycle, all hell breaks loose - someone tries to kill him.

Van Man Go is the world's greatest airbrush artist. He will repaint Eric's Hayabusa, for the usual price. Like Cora Cobra and Jake the Snake, Eric must put his soul up for collateral. Cora and Jake failed to pay their debts, now the devil wants his due.

Somebody's going to pay, and pay very soon. Who will it be?

Care to take a ride on the Hayabusa from Hell?_


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

*FREE!*
*Two Shorts (High Fidelity & Christmas Oratorio)*
Prime cuts from _Scenes from a Bizarre Life,_ my memoirs, unlikely to be published before another quarter century has elapsed.

*FREE!
**The Survivor* 
_IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth_ didn't always start the way it does in the published versions...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Two weeks nearly down - two weeks to go.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Franz (Jul 27, 2010)

I am offering two books for free and the rest at 50% off.

"Home Lost" is always free on Smashwords. At checkout, use code SSWSF for "A Night of Dark Delicacies".

Use code SSW50 for all other books.

These codes are good only on Smashwords during the July Summer/Winter Sale.


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

I have two books in the Smashwords Summer Sale Event.

The Cruelest Month 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/57490

The Tether
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20156

Both novels 50% off 
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

Lunara: Seth and Chloe is available at smashwords for just 99 cents. I would describe it as Star Wars in our solar system.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/67471

or visit http://www.lunaraseries.com for a history of the Lunara Univerise and a links to buy at other sites (aka amazon or BnN).


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

12 Titles originally published by NAL and Berkley Prime Crime FREE or 50% off their regular price of $3.99! Visit my Author Profile page at Smashwords for links to...

My acclaimed historical mystery series featuring 19th c. Boston governess Nell Sweeney and opium-addicted surgeon Will Hewitt. All six books are currently in the TOP 10 on Amazon's Historical Mystery Bestseller List! Book # 1, _Still Life With Murder_, which was a finalist for the Mary Higgins Clark Award, is FREE, the rest are half off. (A six-book "boxed set" is also available for 25% off its already low price of $17.95.) And...

Love _Pillars of the Earth?_ Check out my six medieval romantic suspense novels. _Silken Threads_, my medieval _Rear Window_, which won Romance Writers of America's RITA Award, is FREE for a limited time. The rest are half off, including _The Sun and the Moon_, which won the _Romantic Times _ Reviewers Choice Award for Best Historical Romantic Mystery/Suspense. It was also a finalist for the RITA and was featured in Doubleday Book Club and Rhapsody Book Club.

Now I'm gonna go check out the other posts in this thread, 'cause my Kindle is hungry!


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Jonathan Rush and the Star Academy: Parts One and Two

50% OFF

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/72267


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Available at year-round never-changing pocket-painless price levels...

http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=Steve+Vernon


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

FREE through July!



*The Other Side of Life*

DESCRIPTION: Summary: A thieving duo's world turns upside down when an Elven rogue uncovers the heinous dealings of a megacorporation.

Genre: Urban Fantasy / Cyberpunk / YA with adult crossover appeal

* Recommended for adults or young adults seeking cyberpunk themes (not hardcore sci-fi), and a love story (not fluffy romance). By author/artist/non-conformist, Jess C Scott.

More Info @ http://www.jessink.com/tosol.htm

Thanks for your time, have a good weekend


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like an interesting read, Jess

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week three of the sale, foilks. Post your sale listings.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

I have my women's historical with romantic elements on at *50%* off with coupon code *SSW50*

Spoil of War: An Arthurian Saga

And my multi-author themed anthology with 19 short stories is* 25%* off with coupon code *SSW25*

Extinct Doesn't Mean Forever


----------



## Lynn Mixon (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm a little slow off the mark, but I've just added *Will of the Gods - Erotic Romance in a World of Sex and Sorcery* to the sale. 100% off. Enjoy.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/73388


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

*ROGUE WAVE* is FREEEEEEEEEE for the rest of the month.









http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5401


----------



## Jennifer Smith (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm offering 50% off my book in the Summer Sale at $4 it's a real bargain (and a great laugh!) .
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/70964
Use coupon code HG52M at the Smashwords checkout. The offer expires on July 31st.
Enjoy!
Jennifer


----------



## Kenya D. Williamson (Jul 11, 2011)

Depth of Focus: A Novel is 50% off! (Regularly $4.99, now $2.50 for the rest of this month) Use code SSW50.
Literary fiction -- drama, comedy, romance and a little suspense
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/49376

"Checked Out" -- a fun, dark comedy/romantic piece of flash fiction is always free.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/71487

Happy reading!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> *ROGUE WAVE* is FREEEEEEEEEE for the rest of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yippeee Ma Miller.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

July is nearly done. WOLFKIND still free until the 31st http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/71575


----------



## RJPalmer (Aug 28, 2010)

I am offering mine for free at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/37466?ref=rjpalmer.

Also Smashwords authors get reviews and interviews at http://freebookreviews.com and free advertising at http://greatindiereads.blogspot.com


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

FREE The Survivor a short story
Who will eat Moira first, her husband or the wolves?
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/72627

FREE Two Shorts (High Fidelity & Christmas Oratorio)
Why did F. Scott Fitzgerald's reindeer run over Mrs Jones? 
How can the understudy cat be promoted?
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/73667

50% off. ONLY $1.50
Stieg Larsson Man Myth & Mistress
Funniest book of biographical literary criticism you ever read.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/63463

50% off. ONLY $1.50
Iditarod a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
"Andre Jute's Iditarod is the finest piece of fiction that I have read about The Greatest Race on Earth. Packed with adventure at every turn, nail-biting suspense, touches of endearing humor and the fine, subtle thread of romance, this tale speaks to what readers crave. Although written for an adult audience, I recommend Iditarod for grades 7 and up."
Margie Myers-Culver/Librarian's Quest
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58499

Enjoy!


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

Confident Life - A Practical Guide to Building Self Confidence
Currently 50% off
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/73910


----------



## trung uy (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in with a $2.00-off coupon at Smashwords for my book about military advisors in the Vietnam war. They are my first-person memoirs of a year in the combat zone with South Vietnamese militia forces.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/29093

Use coupon #VY77E until August 1.


----------



## kingdead (Jul 3, 2011)

My book is currently decide-your-own-price on smashwords. It's a semi-parody of a pulp detective novel.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/74167


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yippeee Ma Miller.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


The littlest things get me so excited, Ed.


----------



## darrenpillsbury (Jul 10, 2011)

A ten-year-old boy moves into his grandfather's creepy old mansion and bad, baaaaaaaaaad things start to happen...

PETER AND THE VAMPIRES is free at Smashwords.com until August 1: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58850

Just use the code SSWSF to get it for free at checkout.

And the sequels are 50% off with the code SSW50: PETER AND THE WEREWOLVES at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58856 and PETER AND THE FRANKENSTEIN at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58862.


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

My fantasy novel, Treespeaker, is still there for FREE http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/57915

Short blurb: To save his people, Jakan the Treespeaker must leave the forest. To leave means death. As his spiritual bond with the forest grows precariously thin, he has only his faith and his own strength to help him reach his goal. Can he find the man he seeks before his soul is lost forever in a treeless land?


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I am certainly learning the power of free.

When I've set my coupon to 100% off for the summer sale, there's a rush. I've had 88 free downloads.

So, four days ago I, got antsy and set a new coupon to 50% off. Have had one sale.

Hmm.


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread, but Concerto is also part of the summer sale, 50% off until the end of the month. Check it out here:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26166


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is also the Wintger sale, as Smashwords is International and it's winter down under.

Every one of my 17 books are either FREE or 1/2 price (4 are 1/2 price - do the math). 

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

A little over a week left, and The Door to Canellin has FINALLY been accepted into the Premium Catalog! And woohoo, it's still half price at the Summer Winter Sale! Use code SSW50 at checkout!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62933


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Here are coupon codes to get mine free.

The Living Image - NA48W - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/75790

Midnight Reflections - WF44P - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/69781

The Necromancer - KJ89P - http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/73339


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, the last week is here on this sale, and what a wonderful sale it has been.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## tkmurphy (Apr 21, 2011)

I have just released a new novel from my American Nightmare series,"The Retreat" . They are in the serial killer/horror/thriller genre.

I have included the first novella in the series for free as part of the promotion, that ends this month. The first novella is "American Nightmare" and the free code is included in the Smashwords page.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/54401

The newly released novel, The Retreat is priced at 2.99 and I have included it in the promotion too at 50% off -available at $1.50. This is a full length novel .
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/75751


----------



## mrockzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

How do your book sells compare between Kindle, Nook and Smashwords?


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

It is the last week of the sale and I just wanted to thank all the authors who participated and posted their books here...my cart overfloweth


----------



## Anne Maven (Apr 18, 2011)

Full Circle is on smashwords for $3.00

Mira Deven is all about her career. Hot shot environmentally friendly architect that she is! Richard has her fighting. Him and herself. At the first sign of danger, she runs away! Years later, they come face to face unexpectedly.
Co-incidence? Mira is dating other men. But fate and Richard have plans that she cannot begin to fathom!

Beautiful, passionate architect Mira Deven evokes a raw hunger in Richard Tyler that he never suspects is hidden within him. Stunned by the force of passion, they stop fighting the undeniable attraction. Letting themselves bask in each other, they are unaware that danger lurks close. A danger that will hurt them both deeply. 
Tons of comical insight, hunky shoulders to cry on and plenty of girl talk make this book a fast paced, yet absorbing read! Passion, manipulation and humor rule in this novel about love, betrayal and the ultimate connection.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/52181

Any comments and suggestions are welcome.

Thank you and have a wonderful day!

Anne


----------



## Andre Jute (Dec 18, 2010)

Almost forgot. Complementary to the Smashwords ebook sale, CoolMain Press also reduced the prices of my paperbacks by a third for IDITAROD's 21st Birthday Celebrations.

*PAPERBACKS A THIRD OFF, ONLY $9.99

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth PAPERBACK A THIRD OFF, ONLY $9.99*
https://www.createspace.com/3606015
http://www.amazon.com/IDITAROD-novel-Greatest-Race-Earth/dp/1908369000

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress PAPERBACK A THIRD OFF, ONLY $9.99
*https://www.createspace.com/3624565
http://www.amazon.com/STIEG-LARSSON-Man-Myth-Mistress/dp/1463555997


*EBOOKS STILL FREE!
*
*FREE* *The Survivor a short story*
Who will eat Moira first, her husband or the wolves?
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/72627

*FREE* *Two Shorts (High Fidelity & Christmas Oratorio)
*Why did F. Scott Fitzgerald's reindeer run over Mrs Jones? 
How can the understudy cat be promoted?
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/73667

*HALF PRICE, ACT NOW, SALE ENDS SOON!*

*50% off. ONLY $1.50*
*Stieg Larsson Man Myth & Mistress*
Funniest book of biographical literary criticism you'll ever read.
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/63463

*50% off. ONLY $1.50
**Iditarod a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth
*"Andre Jute's Iditarod is the finest piece of fiction that I have read about The Greatest Race on Earth. Packed with adventure at every turn, nail-biting suspense, touches of endearing humor and the fine, subtle thread of romance, this tale speaks to what readers crave. Although written for an adult audience, I recommend Iditarod for grades 7 and up."
Margie Myers-Culver/Librarian's Quest
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/58499

Enjoy!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

First quiet day for me on this sale. Are things cranking down - we still have afull week to go. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

mish said:


> It is the last week of the sale and I just wanted to thank all the authors who participated and posted their books here...my cart overfloweth


Your welcome.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Coming into the stretch on the Smashword's Sale. Ost of mine are FREE and the rest are 1/2 price.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> First quiet day for me on this sale. Are things cranking down - we still have afull week to go.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Got my second half-price sale today. So...85 free downloads, 2 half-price sales.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

ToniD said:


> Got my second half-price sale today. So...85 free downloads, 2 half-price sales.


That's great. I've had 522, mostly FREE transactions during the sales, as I put my whole catalog on sale for my readers. This will probably be my first over 800 month.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=Joan+Hall+Hovey

Award-winning suspense. Also a _*free read!*_ Enjoy! 
Joan


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

My titles are 50% off. Info at my Smashwords page.
http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/GlenKrisch


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

Book 1 of the Gatehouse series is half price for just a few more days for this sale, folks... the sequel is scheduled for a September release, so get your copy now!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62933

Enjoy your summer reading!


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

I only have one novel, but I've managed to get 131 free sales so far.  I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Only 3 days left.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

*New Captivating Novel From College Engineering Student in Arizona Links Fantasy, History, And 9-11*

Phoenix, Arizona author and resident Bahhaj Hockley has published, "The Elister Chronicles: The United National Council of Elister", a 428-page fantasy novel that illustrates a close relationship between tragedies of the present with mistakes of the very-distant, fictional past. The newly-released novel seeks to connect extreme events and turning points in human history with a fantasy world on Earth before recorded time, portraying the struggles we face in the 21st century as themes that have been repeated and remain unsolved in our very-distant past. This novel is 50% off for the Smashwords summer sale with the code ssw50. Just click the cover image below if you're interested!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

We'll start the weekend countdown.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Last day of the sale (midnight PST). Get 'em while their hot.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

Only a matter of hours now! Make your last ditch efforts to pitch your books people!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Making BADWATER free for the last few hours of the sale:

SSWSF


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks to Smashwords and the great readers of this world, I have had my first 900 book month.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Bahhaj (Jul 28, 2011)

Congratulations Edward! I look forward to the day when I can say the same  But I'm stickin with it!


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, it's almost over, so what the heck... The Door to Canellin is FREE on Smashwords until the sale ends! Code SSWSF at checkout gets you 100% off for the next couple of hours! http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/62933


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Wow Edward--congrats!


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Sad to see Starz' _Camelot _ cancelled? Missing your weekly dose of brutal war and steamy romance? 

Just a couple of hours left to get Spoil of War: An Arthurian Saga for half price: $1.50 with code "SSW50".
112,000 words - about 440 pages.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Monster Spray is free on Smashwords thru tonight. Please enjoy!


----------

